# China 3rd november



## CaStRoF (Nov 3, 2013)

*Beijing Guoan - Qingdao Jonoon +0,5 Qingdao  (x2 double chance) @ 2,05*

hosts with youngsters

However, Beijing Guoan team won the victory over Shandong Luneng AFC qualification, the coach has made clear that Oristano: The next round of the competition will be used against Qingdao team of young players. This Qingdao team is great news indeed, but it is a nightmare Yatai team. □ reporter / Zhu Wei only

We start from Guangzhou Hengda, have consciously let the young players get exercise, hope they can identify gaps, improve their ability. From the team's age structure, if we do not seize the workout young players, then, a few years, there will be people out of stock, lean situation. "Malin said," playing Guangzhou Hengda, Guizhou Renhe, Dalian Bin Al, we only use young players, this game with Changchun Yatai, we will still be dominated by young players, to exercise and improve their purpose. Since our last round of competition and Trygve Norwich Shafqat foreign aid foreign aid two strains, no Sui came to Changchun, the game we play young players may be more. Our situation is such that friends in the media have any questions feel free to ask.

Qingdao will get 3 mil € bonus if they not relegate

We just do not want to team up on the game desperately, so not conducive to the game, easy to play each other anxious. "
Prior to Qingdao on several key relegation battle out rewards, Tianjin and Jiangsu in defeating the game, the club have issued 3,000,000 bonus. Although the club did not say before the relegation success bonuses, but it is understood, as long as relegation success, will be issued in the capacity of at least 3 million in prize money.


----------

